# Come va il vostro sistema?

## wildancer

Ultimamente Gentoo non mi sembra vada proprio benissimo... Vorrei la vostra opinione!Last edited by wildancer on Thu Nov 18, 2004 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## silian87

Beh scusa.... e se non avessi nessuno di questi problemi... non era il caso di aggiungere una voce nel sondaggio.

----------

## wildancer

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Beh scusa.... e se non avessi nessuno di questi problemi... non era il caso di aggiungere una voce nel sondaggio.

 

Si infatti, ma non me la avevaa presa   :Razz:  ora è ok

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Si infatti, ma non me la avevaa presa Razz ora è ok

 

Immaginavo, anche a me succede spesso   :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

Qui dalla postazione a bolzano..tutto ok nessun problema..o almeno nessun problema da parte di gentoo..certo qualche problemino irrilevante ce l'ho sempre ma solo perchè sono pignolo da far schifo   :Cool: 

----------

## SteelRage

mah... a me sembra lentina...

un minuto per il boot (comprensivo di KDE, con l'autologin), contro i 37 (!!!) secondi di win. 

(notare che linux sta sulla prima partizione, quindi dovrebbe andare un po' + veloce, mentre win sta sulla seconda)

firefox ci mette almeno 6 secondi a partire la prima volta (2-3 le successive), idem thunderbird.

su Win partono quasi istantaneamente. 

Athlon XP2000+, filesystem xfs sistema prelinkato, con CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" e LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--relax -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

hdparm è settato a dovere e parte al boot, ho usato tutti i tips del thread intitolato "flying with gentoo"... 

Si, insomma... non è che sia poi così soddisfatto  :Sad: 

però glxgears mi dà 1200 FPS  :Very Happy:  (su radeon 9000)

----------

## federico

Il fatto che sia sulla prima partizione non dovrebbe centrare nulla...

Inoltre considera i servizi che lanci perche' spesso si tende a dimenticarli quando si fanno paragoni tra gli "avvii", tieni conto che windows lancia tutto dopo essere stato caricato mentre il tuo login su linux avviene dopo aver lanciato una buona manciata di demoni...

Fede

----------

## X-Drum

male anzi malissimo....

da quando ho installato gentoo la mia vita è diventata un inferno: odio il mondo,odio i pc, odio l'informatica, odio linux!!!!

ma che  *BIP* di sondaggio è questo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qua tutto molto benissimo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alemare

Io sono soddisfattissimo in quanto a prestazioni!

Ho gentoo su un k7 700, 128mb ram e per loggarmi e dare startx e fare partire fluxbox ci mette meno che l'altro computer athlonxp2000+ con 256mb ram con win... va come le schioppettate  :Very Happy: 

Ciao Alemare

----------

## Sasdo

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> mah... a me sembra lentina...
> 
> un minuto per il boot (comprensivo di KDE, con l'autologin), contro i 37 (!!!) secondi di win. 
> 
> (notare che linux sta sulla prima partizione, quindi dovrebbe andare un po' + veloce, mentre win sta sulla seconda)
> ...

 

Se devo essere sincero, in fatto di prestazioni non ho ancora trovato un'applicazione più veloce su linux che su windows... anche sul medesimo piccì se non addirittura su più lenti...

Comunque per tornare IT, da me rulla tutto benissimo, dato il hardware scarso il mio firefox ci mette 8 secondi al primo avvio e 3-4 ai successivi, e 40 secondi netti ad avviarsi (senza X).

----------

## Danilo

Gentoo su athlon 700 e kde in autologin.

Tutto ok.

E' vero che di regola un programma (es firefox) parte prima in win che in linux ma e' pur vero che spesso un rallentamento/blocco di un applicativo in win si ripercuote sul sistema, mentre sul pinguino no. Preferisco evitare di abbassare il nice di x/kde e tenermi queste partenze lente.

Inoltre non so se anche sotto xp si comporta cosi', ma win2000 precaricava parti di office se lo trovava installato ritardando il caricamento e questo non mi piace...

----------

## lavish

 *wildancer (nel titolo del topic) wrote:*   

> Come và il vostro sistema?

 

Penso vada senza accento   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

bene...

molto scettico sul nuovo portage...

con tutto il rispetto mi sembra stia diventanto un gran casino!

portage.py che si inchioda con /var/db non proprio sani....

(qualche try: except: non faceva male....)

Mi auguro che si risollevi presto...altrimenti sono perso...

ciao

----------

## TheDarkFreeSoul

La mia Gentoo per ora va più che bene... non ho partenze folgoranti... ma meglio così piuttosto che a un crash crashi tutto il sistema, soprattutto se sono a metà di una partita a solitario solo perchè ha il browser sfigato non interpreta bene una pagina web. Meglio Gentoo va, che magari non sgomma quando parte firefox ma che poi è più veloce e soprattutto rimane in piedi sempre e comunque...

e poi se sgommo alla partenza a 20 mila km mi tocca cambiargli un treno di gomme !!!

----------

## lavish

 *TheDarkFreeSoul wrote:*   

> La mia Gentoo per ora va più che bene... non ho partenze folgoranti... ma meglio così piuttosto che a un crash crashi tutto il sistema, soprattutto se sono a metà di una partita a solitario solo perchè ha il browser sfigato non interpreta bene una pagina web. Meglio Gentoo va, che magari non sgomma quando parte firefox ma che poi è più veloce e soprattutto rimane in piedi sempre e comunque...
> 
> e poi se sgommo alla partenza a 20 mila km mi tocca cambiargli un treno di gomme !!!

 

lol a te amico FreeSoul   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Cmq da grub al sistema bootato in runlevel 3 impiego ~10 secondi...

Non mi pare male, eh?  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> bene...
> 
> molto scettico sul nuovo portage...
> 
> con tutto il rispetto mi sembra stia diventanto un gran casino!
> ...

 

esiste bugs.gentoo.org  :Smile: 

bisogna migliorare... ovviamente nuove features implica necessariamente bachi... che si risolvono sempre al secondo giro.

Però una volta che tutto va...

ciao!

----------

## Momentime

Ho scelto la prima opzione.. per me portage tra un po' collasserà, ci vorrebbe qualcosa di nuovo dentro 

TUTTAVIA.. ora sono ok! Ho reiser4 (che va alla grande), gnome (tra poco kde, che è più veloce, mi sembra), e altre cosuccie poco interessanti. Beh, senza aver ancora iniziato ad ottimizzare l'avvio, in meno di 50 secondi di solito il sistema è avviato (se tolgo il login automatico -- meglio senza -- ci sto circa un minuto, dipende dalla mia velocità =). 

Ripeto, tutto va bene -- sono curioso di vedere il casino che si farà per installare kde usando il nuovo sistema di ebuild.. anche se l'idea mi piace un sacco, dovranno fare un casino per non mischiare le due cose.. boh.. ma che abbia "sbagliato" votando? =P

----------

## lavish

 *Momentime wrote:*   

> Ho scelto la prima opzione.. per me portage tra un po' collasserà, ci vorrebbe qualcosa di nuovo dentro

 

? Secondo te c'e' troppa entropia e vorresti metterci altro dentro? Non ho ben capito che intendi....

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

A me Gentoo non va male, però ho alcuni problemi irrisolti sul mio AMD64.  :Sad: 

- GRUB (qui spiegato) - alla fine ho installato LILO (copiandone il binario dalla Slackware32), no problem.

- Reiser4 - l'ho trovato un po' instabile (mi piantava la macchina!), quindi sono tornato al 3.6; anche qui no problem.

- qMail (qui spiegato) - alla fine ho installato (temporaneamente, spero) Exim, ma avrei veramente bisogno di far funzionare qMail

Insomma, c'è ancora da lavorarci.  :Wink: 

Mandi, Michele.

----------

## lavish

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> - Reiser4 - l'ho trovato un po' instabile (mi piantava la macchina!), quindi sono tornato al 3.6; anche qui no problem.

 

Non e' instabile... e' considerato non funzionante su amd64 e non supportato... vedi te  :Wink: 

io cmq uso JFS e mi trovo benissimo (settando utf-8 come charset di default nel kernel)

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *comio wrote:*   

> ... ovviamente nuove features implica necessariamente bachi... che si risolvono sempre al secondo giro.
> 
> 

 

se le nuove features comprendono emerge moo e candy...

bhe.. potevano impiegare il tempo in qc di + utile!

Una specie di Unclepine integrato in emerge era quasi banale... (con le varie classi gia' presenti in portage era molto semplice...(per loro))

Reputo il nuovo portage decisamente immaturo per essere incluso nella versione stable... potevano lasciarla ancora in ~ARCH. 

Chiaramente IMHO

a parte tutto... la mia gentoo funziona bene...

ciao

----------

## motaboy

[OT] per xchris. perche' non partecipi allo sviluppo di portage? Lo conosci abbastanza bene e se ho contribuito io che conosco il python da 3 giorni puoi farlo anche tu... magari parliamone in privato.

----------

## stelinux

tutto ok tranne la storia di nvidia-kernel - sandbox - config-kernel che non c'è (rinunzio)

sistema affidabile con una logica di funzionamento comprensibile.

Utilizzo un amd64 ed installo a volte programmi unstable (~amd64)

Come posso collaborare  :Question: 

Come segnalare problemi di funzionamento nel formato utile ai programmatori  :Question:  Dove inviare i post  :Question: 

Mi piacerebbe fare qualcosa per Gentoo, è una bella distro 

Stefano (aka stelinux)

Gentoo amd64 on Acer 1513LMi gcc3.3.4 gentoo-2.6.9-r1 xfs

----------

## lavish

 *stelinux wrote:*   

> tutto ok tranne la storia di nvidia-kernel - sandbox - config-kernel che non c'è (rinunzio)
> 
> sistema affidabile con una logica di funzionamento comprensibile.
> 
> Utilizzo un amd64 ed installo a volte programmi unstable (~amd64)
> ...

 

Io utilizzo un amd64 ed installo a volte programmi hardmasked (-amd64) invece  :Razz:  eheh

Cmq c'e' bugzilla per collaborare  :Wink:  www.bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Tutto benissimo  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Altro soddisfatto e senza problemi. Ma sono anni che non ho problemi con gentoo, sarò d'una fortuna sfacciata  :Smile: 

Ovviamente piccoli problemini o dettagli migliorabili ci sono e ci saranno sempre, ma li reputo insignificanti e facilmente risolvibili, o cmq non determinanti per il mio senso di soddisfazione generale.

My 2 cents

----------

## randomaze

Qui tutto bene, anche se sono daccordo con:

 *xchris wrote:*   

> con tutto il rispetto mi sembra stia diventanto un gran casino!
> 
> portage.py che si inchioda con /var/db non proprio sani....
> 
> (qualche try: except: non faceva male....)

 

ma li reputo problemi di gioventù.  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> [OT] per xchris. perche' non partecipi allo sviluppo di portage? Lo conosci abbastanza bene e se ho contribuito io che conosco il python da 3 giorni puoi farlo anche tu... magari parliamone in privato.

 

penso che la mia conoscenza di python sia alquanto superficiale...

ho fatto giusto 3-4 script.

Magari ne riparliamo in privato..meglio  :Smile: 

ciao

@randomaze: portage non e' proprio cosi' giovane...io comprendo benissimo che i bug spuntino fuori (ci mancherebbe!!!).Dico solo che non era il momento ancora per darlo in pasto agli utenti stable. (va bene non adottare la politica stable di debian...ma un pochino in + non faceva male)

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non e' instabile... e' considerato non funzionante su amd64 e non supportato... vedi te 
> 
> 

 

Ah ecco, mi sono fatto trarre in inganno dal fatto che i reiser4progs sono  considerati stabili anche per AMD64...

Stasera se riesco mi sutdio un po' meglio la questione di qMail... forse è ora di utilizzare https://bugs.gentoo.org.  :Wink: 

Michele.

----------

## gutter

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> esiste bugs.gentoo.org 
> ...

 

Questo senza dubbio, ma mi spieghi che senso ha inserire features come gpg che inchiodano portage in release stabili   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Concordo con xchris il nuovo portage lascia un poco a desiderare.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> @randomaze: portage non e' proprio cosi' giovane...io comprendo benissimo che i bug spuntino fuori (ci mancherebbe!!!).Dico solo che non era il momento ancora per darlo in pasto agli utenti stable. (va bene non adottare la politica stable di debian...ma un pochino in + non faceva male)

 

Vero ma mi pare che non ci siano cosi' grossi problemi di stabilita'. Inoltre piu' utenti che lo usano piu' bug si trovano. Boh non saprei alla fine che cosa e' meglio

----------

## Cazzantonio

La mia impressione è che portage sia decisamente buono... tuttavia per eccesso di conservazone, o per mancanza di fantasia, molte feature che dovevano essere da tempo parte integrante sono oggi supportate solo da tool esterni come emesg e unclepine (l'ultimo è fondamentale!)

Gli sviluppatori di portage pensano di andare avanti parecchio con un programma che sembra un'eterna beta? Non chiedo interfacce grafiche e tantomeno eye-candy, tuttavia fornire funzioni di amministrazioni di base (dipendenze, warnings) mi sembra il minimo   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Gli sviluppatori di portage pensano di andare avanti parecchio con un programma che sembra un'eterna beta? Non chiedo interfacce grafiche e tantomeno eye-candy, tuttavia fornire funzioni di amministrazioni di base (dipendenze, warnings) mi sembra il minimo  

 

Ricordiamoci sempre (perche' mi pare che si scordi facilmente) che nessuno viene pagato. Se propro qualcosa manca allora si crea come ha fatto xchris

----------

## GhePeU

io ho notato che l'ultima versione di portage è molto più lenta della precedente, di almeno un 20%, e che la lentezza aumenta linearmente con il numero di pacchetti elencati negli /etc/portage/package.*

considerando che -U verrà abolito e che quei file saranno sempre più utilizzati spero che le prossime modifiche del portage siano ottimizzazioni...

il resto a posto

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> molte feature che dovevano essere da tempo parte integrante sono oggi supportate solo da tool esterni come emesg e unclepine (l'ultimo è fondamentale!)
> 
> 

 

A proposito di questo tool tanto decantato, dove si trova? Ho cercato in http://packages.gentoo.org ma con chiave unclepine non mi trova nulla.

Grazie, Michele.

----------

## motaboy

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Gli sviluppatori di portage pensano di andare avanti parecchio con un programma che sembra un'eterna beta? Non chiedo interfacce grafiche e tantomeno eye-candy, tuttavia fornire funzioni di amministrazioni di base (dipendenze, warnings) mi sembra il minimo   
> 
> Ricordiamoci sempre (perche' mi pare che si scordi facilmente) che nessuno viene pagato. Se propro qualcosa manca allora si crea come ha fatto xchris

 

quoto pienamente. come dico sempre "lamentarsi non serve a niente".

Cazzantonio: collabora allo sviluppo di portage integrando le features che secondo te mancano e posta bug reports sui problemi che dici di avere trovato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *LordArthas wrote:*   

> A proposito di questo tool tanto decantato, dove si trova? Ho cercato in http://packages.gentoo.org ma con chiave unclepine non mi trova nulla.

 

Non c'e' nel portage tree attuale ma lo trovi nel forum italiano qua https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=249828

----------

## oRDeX

Qui tutto alla grande

[OT]No Gentooz, No rulez[/OT]

----------

## !equilibrium

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> mah... a me sembra lentina...
> 
> un minuto per il boot (comprensivo di KDE, con l'autologin), contro i 37 (!!!) secondi di win. 
> 
> (notare che linux sta sulla prima partizione, quindi dovrebbe andare un po' + veloce, mentre win sta sulla seconda)
> ...

 

mmmmmm.... bho, io certe cose non le capisco, hai -Os e ti lamenti che è lento il sistema... non vedo perchè tu debba usare -Os visto che non hai una cpu con 64Kb di cache L1... metti -O2 almeno  :Rolling Eyes: 

e poi spiegami perchè paragoni il boot di Linux a Win???? Windows fa partire prima tutta la grafica, poi il resto... Linux fa esattamente il contrario, il tuo paragone mi sembra alquando fuori luogo (IMHO)

qui da me, la mia Gentoo è velocissima e non mi da nessun grattacapo.

----------

## vificunero

Nessun problema (che non dipenda da me  :Very Happy:  ) con il sistema stabile.

----------

## _sys/sid

Tutto Ok...

----------

## Sparker

Ho votato tutto ok, pero...

IMHO portage ha dei problemi di performance (come già accennato)

Ad esempio, emerge sync ci mette mooolto più tempo ad aggiornare la cache che a scaricare i file...

Sono  convinto sia dovuto al gran numero di file piccoli che gestisce, infatti usando reiser4 si ha un aumento di prestazioni a dir poco stupefacente, anche rispetto a reiser3.6. Non oso nemmeno paragonarlo a XFS (che dovrebbe essere il FS più lento con file piccoli)

Comunque, è un problema secondario, quindi tutto bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Comunque, è un problema secondario, quindi tutto bene 

 

io non ho trovato questo grande rallentamento ed uso xfs boh

----------

## motaboy

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Ho votato tutto ok, pero...
> 
> IMHO portage ha dei problemi di performance (come già accennato)
> 
> Ad esempio, emerge sync ci mette mooolto più tempo ad aggiornare la cache che a scaricare i file...
> ...

 

Il fatto e' che se vuoi che ci metta meno quando lanci 'emerge bla bla' deve creare una cache e nel 2.0.51 la cache e' piu' ottimizzata e quindi impiega piu' tempo ad essere creata..

----------

## SilverXXX

Premetto che adesso sto reinstallando tutto, causa cambio hd e partizionamento, ma mi è sempre andato tutto bene anche se tengo il sistema con i pacchetti unstable (i casini che avevo li creavo io, di solito   :Laughing:  ). Però ammetto che ci sono ancora parecchio features da aggiungere a portage (secondo me non starebbe male un'interfaccia grafica di default, quelle che ci sono non sono minimamente paragonabili alla cli), però lo reputo ottimo, e mi piacerebbe contriubuire, ma anche se ho fatto informatica sono a ZERO spaccato nella programmazione in linux (per ora   :Twisted Evil:  ).

----------

## shev

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> mmmmmm.... bho, io certe cose non le capisco, hai -Os e ti lamenti che è lento il sistema... non vedo perchè tu debba usare -Os visto che non hai una cpu con 64Kb di cache L1... metti -O2 almeno  

 

Il discorso non è così semplice, ci sono svariati topic (e guerre di religione) sulla scelta delle cflags, dove spesso si trova che con -Os (e relative flag varie) il sistema è più reattivo e veloce che con -O2 o -O3 (e relative flag varie). Io per esempio ho fatto tutta la trafila, partendo da -O3 arrivando a -Os ed ora uso sempre -Os, avendo sistemi più snelli e veloci. Si tratta di sensazioni personali, non suffragate da rigorosi test (anche se in numeri passati della GWN c'era un link a test sulle cflags in cui risultava che -Os unito a determinate flag dava maggiori prestazioni di un -O2. Per carità, non erano vangelo e non so quanto scientificamente corretti fossero). Fine OT.

----------

## SteelRage

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *SteelRage wrote:*   mah... a me sembra lentina...
> 
> un minuto per il boot (comprensivo di KDE, con l'autologin), contro i 37 (!!!) secondi di win. 
> 
> (notare che linux sta sulla prima partizione, quindi dovrebbe andare un po' + veloce, mentre win sta sulla seconda)
> ...

 

Beh, -Os non dovrebbe avere ottimizzazioni simili a -O2, solo che cerca di ridurre la dimensione dei binari?  :Surprised:  È per quello che l'ho usata, credendo nel Verbo di bsolar  :Very Happy: 

Il boot l'ho preso solo come un esempio... L'impressione cmq è quella che il sistema non sia troppo brillante, per l'uso desktop... Visto che le applicazioni + comuni ci mettono sempre circa il doppio ad esser caricate, rispetto alle analoghe sotto win (e, per onore del vero, c'è anche da dire che win tiene in background anche antivirus e firewall)... 

E poi cmq non mi sembra di aver attivato tanti servizi pesanti:

```

-(/home/steelrage:#)-> rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

               aumix |

            bootmisc | boot

             bttrack |

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock |

            coldplug | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |      default

               dcron |      default

          domainname |

                famd |      default

       foldingathome |

                 gpm |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |

          lm_sensors |      default

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             metalog |      default

            mldonkey |

             modules | boot

             nessusd |

            net.eth0 |

              net.lo | boot

            net.ppp0 |

            netmount |

                nscd |

             numlock |

             portmap |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               samba |

              serial | boot

              splash |      default

                sshd |

              switch |

            timidity |

             urandom | boot

             winbind |

                 xdm |      default

                 xfs |      default

              xprint |

```

potrei forse risparmiare un paio di secondi togliendo net.lo... però poi non mi partirebbero parecchie applicazioni (tipo amarok)... 

in generale sono cmq soddisfatto di gentoo...

ma certo non posso bullarmi, quando arriva qualche amico smanettone, dicendogli che gentoo va + veloce del suo win  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Beh, -Os non dovrebbe avere ottimizzazioni simili a -O2, solo che cerca di ridurre la dimensione dei binari?  È per quello che l'ho usata, credendo nel Verbo di bsolar 

 

-Os crea ottimizzazioni tra -O1 e -O2 ma è un opzione specifica per quelle CPU che sono senza cache L1 o con al massimo 64Kb/128Kb (tipo i transmeta,i VIA, i Ciryx, i primi Celeron e alcuni modelli ARM), questo perchè in caso di ottimizzazioni -O2 -O3 vengono creati binari troppo grossi per la cache che viene continuamente saturata, per cui la CPU perde + tempo a smanare con la cache che ad eseguire il programma... per maggiori delucidazioni a riguardo, fatti un giro sul sito di "acovea"  :Wink: .

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> Il boot l'ho preso solo come un esempio... L'impressione cmq è quella che il sistema non sia troppo brillante, per l'uso desktop...

 

dico solo questo: foldingathome, ovvio che se lo fai girare in bg ti rallenta comunque i software in generale, anche se hai il nice impostato a 19; io quando faccio rendering 3D con seti@home in bg non riesco nemmeno a muovere gli oggetti, mi vanno a scatti... se tolgo il seti, funziona tutto a meraviglia e in real time

----------

## !equilibrium

 *shev wrote:*   

> Il discorso non è così semplice, ci sono svariati topic (e guerre di religione) sulla scelta delle cflags, dove spesso si trova che con -Os (e relative flag varie) il sistema è più reattivo e veloce che con -O2 o -O3 (e relative flag varie).

 

è esatto quanto dici, infatti dipende tutto da come la cpu gestisce la cache di 1° e 2° livello, per tanto su alcune marche/modelli di cpu l'opzione -Os può risultare ottimale o come hai detto tu, + performante addirittura della -O2/-O3, in altri casi si ottiene l'effetto opposto; non esiste una vera regola che si può applicare a tutti i PC, tutto dipende dal proprio hardware in abbinamento alle varie versioni di gcc... le mie stesse impostazioni di CFLAGS danno risulati completamenti diversi soltanto cambiando versione di gcc; per cui se con -Os il sistema è lento allora vuol dire che la propria CPU non sfrutta appieno questo livello di ottimizzazione di gcc; io sul mio AMD 2000+ XP ho notato che è + performante con -O2 piuttosto che con -O3 con gcc 3.4.3, per tanto consiglio a SteelRage di provare con altre CFLAGS [fine OT]

----------

## Sephirot

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> [cut]

 

[ot]scusa per caso sei lo stesso darkangel di deviantart? 

ma non usavi openbsd???  :Razz:  ciau![/ot]

scusate l'ot  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> quoto pienamente. come dico sempre "lamentarsi non serve a niente".
> 
> Cazzantonio: collabora allo sviluppo di portage integrando le features che secondo te mancano e posta bug reports sui problemi che dici di avere trovato.

 

Non penso che quello che ho detto sia "lamentarsi"... semmai chiedo scusa se il mio post, per ragioni di sintesi, ha dato adito ad equivoci ed è parso eccessivamente perentorio nei suoi giudizi.

Discutere dei problemi di gentoo, esprimere le proprie insoddisfazioni e intavolare discussioni sulle loro possibili risoluzioni penso sia utile e positivo no? Non penso sia positivo tenersi tutti i dubbi e poi passare ad un'altra distribuzione quando se ne hanno piene le palle... e d'altra parte non è che uno si alza la mattina e perchè gli è venuta in mente l'ultima delle bischerate può intasare il bugzilla di gentoo con richieste assurde... discutiamone prima sul forum no? Sennò a che serve? Non tutti devono per forza contribuire con righe di codice, qualcuno può anche contribuire con idee no?

Del resto come si fanno gli elogi si devono fare anche le critiche... le discussioni aperte sono sempre a doppio senso!

Comunque ripeto... i miei discorsi vogliono essere spunti di riflessione, non critiche sparate a caso... (perdo del tempo a scrivere questo post... è sera tarda, sono appena tornato dall'università e non ho ancora mangiato... scrivere, anche se minimo è pur sempre un segno di impegno   :Embarassed:   :Smile:  )

Il mio dubbio su portage è qualcosa che avevo notato sin dall'inizio della mia esperienza con gentoo, ovvero la mancanza di tool di gestione avanzati, la difficoltà a reperire informazioni di base sulla propria configurazione di pacchetti... controllare le dipendenze e anche da ultimo il fatto che gli warning alla fine degli ebuild siano destinati a non essere visti da nessuno nel caso dell'emersione di parecchi pacchetti.

Non voglio rinfaccaire niente agli sviluppatori di portage, anzi! secondo me è davvero fatto bene e funziona alla grande, molte distribuzioni non hanno questo problema solo perchè non hanno un sistema di pacchetti così configurabile come portage... è un bene poter permettersi questi problemi! Solo che tutte queste "feature" sarebbero state semplici da inserire all'interno di portage. Per quanto sia bravo xchris ha creato la base del tool di unclepine (che già era abbondantemente funzionale a mio giudizio   :Wink:  ) in poco tempo... agli sviluppatori di portage, essendo di più immagino, e conoscendo più a fondo portage, gli ci sarebbe voluto meno! L'idea che ne ricavo è che non ne abbiano sentito ancora l'esigenza come se aspettassero per le rifiniture il lancio di una versione stabile che non arriva mai...

La cosa che volevo far notare e su cui mi sarebbe piaciuto ricavare delle opinioni è questa: portage mi sembra ancora parecchio "grezzo"... poco rifinito... capite cosa intendo? Magari è solo una mia impressione, ma mi sembra che si senta l'esigenza di funzioni come quelle fornite da unclepine... e mi pare un po' strano il fatto che gli sviluppatori di portage non ci abbiano ancora pensato, tutto qua. 

Che ne dite?

----------

## xchris

ho parlato in chan con un developer ("jstubbs") e mi ha detto che e' previsto un unmerge ricorsivo integrato direttamente in emerge.

Quindi... si lavora  :Smile: 

Anche unclepine ha i giorni contati  :Smile: 

ciaooo

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Per quanto sia bravo xchris ha creato la base del tool di unclepine (che già era abbondantemente funzionale a mio giudizio   ) in poco tempo... agli sviluppatori di portage, essendo di più immagino, e conoscendo più a fondo portage, gli ci sarebbe voluto meno! L'idea che ne ricavo è che non ne abbiano sentito ancora l'esigenza come se aspettassero per le rifiniture il lancio di una versione stabile che non arriva mai...

 

Da quello che mi é sembrato di capire una versione stabile e funzionante al 110% (ovvero quello che vorrebbero gli utenti) dello zioppino é ben lontana perché i "casi particolari" sono tanti (e non é detto che se ne verrebbe a capo).

Evidentemente dal punto di vista degli sviluppatori il rapporto costi/benefici non é così vantaggioso. O forse al momento non riescono a stare dietro a tutto e aspettano un xchris che si unisca a loro.

P.S. Su un punto concordo appieno: la bravura di xchris.

----------

## xchris

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da quello che mi é sembrato di capire una versione stabile e funzionante al 110% (ovvero quello che vorrebbero gli utenti) dello zioppino é ben lontana perché i "casi particolari" sono tanti (e non é detto che se ne verrebbe a capo).
> 
> 

 

d'accordissimo!

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Evidentemente dal punto di vista degli sviluppatori il rapporto costi/benefici non é così vantaggioso. O forse al momento non riescono a stare dietro a tutto e aspettano un xchris che si unisca a loro.
> 
> 

 

mmm su questo non saprei...

lo ziopino e' stato liquidato abbastanza in fretta.

(non che mi aspettassi altro... se non fossi stato spinto non sarei neanche andato in chan)

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Su un punto concordo appieno: la bravura di xchris.

 

 :Embarassed: 

In realta' un buon lavoro sarebbe stato quello di studiare portage.py a fondo e utilizzare solamente le sue funzioni.

Cmq il trend e' quello di non fare 3000 tool (tipo gentoolkit) ma di centralizzare... a quanto ho capito ..

Purtroppo l'unmerge ricorsivo non e' previsto a breve...

pero' sapere che e' nell'aria non e' male  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ho parlato in chan con un developer ("jstubbs") e mi ha detto che e' previsto un unmerge ricorsivo integrato direttamente in emerge.

 

Ora posso lamentermi su questo. Perche' non c'e' ancora un tool nel portage tree ufficile che faccia questo? Per me e' una grave mancanza

----------

